
Wisp: Homoiconic JavaScript with clojure syntax, s-expressions and macros - obilgic
https://github.com/Gozala/wisp
======
brudgers
Past discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5758578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5758578)

Current README.md:

 _Project is abandoned_

 _Project maintainer @gozala is no longer able to spend time on this project.
ClojureScript managed to overcome JVM dependency, so there is almost no reason
to choose wisp over it. Never the less if you feel motivated to carry on the
effort and step up as a maintainer contact @gozala._

